# Red ears



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

One of our dove tans has really red ears, his veins in his ears look almost purple, any ideas anyone?

Picture don't show it very well but its worse than in the picture


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

too much wheat in the diet can cause red ear as it's a heating food cut it down for a few days and it should return to normal unless there's another reason.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, we have just changed all there diets so we will see if this makes any difference.


----------

